# Eating Spicy food during IVF - is this ok?



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

I have read and been told that it is not a good idea to eat spicy foods during IVF, is this true and if so why?

Going out for a meal tonight and worried that I may have to stick to bland food


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Debs,

I ate some lamb bhunas during my 2ww, I think as long as you stay away from really spicy food like madras etc, you should be fine.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks

After all that we never went out, really didn't feel up to it in the end.

really fancy a curry now tho


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Debs,
I had a curry during my 2ww and got a BFP. 
Martha
x


----------



## Alice74 (Feb 14, 2006)

they say you should avoid spicy foods when pregnant because it can make your womb contract.  but i don't know if this is just an old wives' tale...


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

JUST DONT OVERDO IT.  I HAD CHILLI, ROGAN JOSH ETC.

ENJOY!! AND GOOD LUCK X


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks girls.

Just reading the posts is making me real hungry, feel like having a curry for breakfast!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm just thinking about my time in India and can't help mentioning there were plenty of well staffed maternity wards busy busy busy with healthy babies being born! Of course, our bodies are perhaps not brought up on it from birth but you're obviously used to eating them and presumably not always vindaloo style.

I was reading about a lady who went into her second week overdue and thought she'd try the curry idea to induce labour, but it didn't work and she was induced in hospital in the end.

I reckon curries can actually be very nutritious and full of micronutrients, especially if one cooks it at home, as you can miss out the ghee, but add all the wondrous vegetables, such as okra, peppers and spinach alongwith fresh herbs such as coriander.

Blimey I'm hungry all of a sudden!

Lots of love, Lily.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi girls

I thnk all the warnings about eating curries during tx and pregnancy are purely from an indigestion / runny bottom point of view.  You don't want to be suffering from stomach pains etc when pg or indeed even during tx.

I ate curries all through my tx and pregnancy and they never did me any harm! In fact at one stage indian food was the only thing I could keep down when I had really bad heartburn.

Hope this helps!

Karen x


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Ditto.  I ate loads during tx and pregnancy and actually had quite a craving for spicy food.  Moderation in all things, and all that.

Regards, Succotash


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah i agree my DH said what about the ladies in India / Pakistan    Yehaa!


----------

